# Does your city have diagonal crossing?



## Encinal (Oct 9, 2002)

There are a few of these around the Bay Area, but they don't actually paint the diagonal crosswalks.

Here's one in Oakland Chinatown:


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Toadman said:


> no.. But we should. I know in Brisbane they do(Corner of Adelaide & Edward)


Adelaide and Edward Streets City
Boundary Street and Vulture Street in West End
Brunswick Street and Wickham Street in Fortitude Valley


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

From what I can remember there are 2 in Tokyo. One is the famous Hachiko Crossing in Shibuya and the other is the Sukiyabashi Crossing in Ginza.

Osaka has one in Namba outside Takashimaya as well. I can't think of any other 'scramble crossings' that I've come across, although, I hasten to add, Oxford Circus could definitely do with one!


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

Adelaide has just one at the intersection of Pulteney Street and Rundle Streets. The diagonals are not marked in, and before a few months ago there were no pedestrian signals for diagonal crossings at the intersection. I saw some people used to cross two individual crossings instead of going diagonal a few times.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

I've never seen it in Madrid. Just for asian cities :weirdo:


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Nope, not in my city.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Not in Denmark..


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

not enough ppl in Canada to justify them...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

UD2 said:


> not enough ppl in Canada to justify them...


Agreed. There are diagonal crossings... just not specifically marked crossings. Rather, people cross diagonally at will, risking their lives as they do so.


----------



## kucksi (Aug 8, 2004)

i dont know any of that here in budapest. for those intersections where there are too much traffic we have underground crossing with an entrance to the subway.


----------



## KJBrissy (Jan 9, 2006)

In Brisbane we also have

Queen street and Edward Street
and
Adelaide and Albert Street.

I think that equals about 5 in Brisbane. We don't have them painted on the ground though like in the original picture.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

not in Bangkok.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

HK


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Singapore tested out a diagonal crossing scheme at one of its traffic junctions in the Central Business District in the early 2000s. It never got expanded and has since been removed.


----------

